# My BFD HT is done



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I have completed my DIY HT recently. I used Bill Fitzmaurice plans for the TLAH mains and Table Tuba subs. I modified the plans to use bigger/more woofers and tweeters in the mains and center, but built the 2 table tubas per the plans. They are vented through the wall from an unfinished ajoining room. I have less than 500 bucks in all the speakers and sub amp. I am running an Onkyo 605 AVR. I dont have test equipment, but I have heard quite a few expensive (to me) HT systems (insert brand here), and I could not be happier with the way mine turned out. The lows are very thunderous and the mids are surprisingly strong for 5.25"s. The tweets were a bit harsh until I ran the audessey setup. That smoothed them out nicely. The sound just seems effortless, even at high levels. The support on bills forum is great, too. Alot of guys willing to offer a tip, or give and opinion. Here are some pics.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chopperguy99 said:


>


Wouldn't having a speaker mounted in a conner like this cause you all sorts of problems with reflection of the sound?

Very nice job with your setup and design.


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

With the very limited info back there, I didnt think it would be that much of a concern. Plus there had to be WAF with this system. Thanks for the props!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

chopperguy99 said:


> Plus there had to be WAF with this system. Thanks for the props!


Ah, the WAF. We must keep them happy:T


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Isn't your sub a Tuba HT? Your sub don't look like 30x30x16 which are the Table Tuba dimensions.


----------



## 1Michael (Nov 2, 2006)

Very cool I like it.


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

It is 2 table tubas stacked on there sides. I may do a tuba ht with a 15, cause I think it will play a bit lower than my 2 Table tubas. Not sure yet. These sound amazing for 30 bucks worth of wood and a couple of 40 dollar 8's.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

First, some good woodworking! Those all look very nice!

Second, you said that you modified the design by using bigger and more woofers. How did this change the crossover?

Third, just as a discussion question, it seems to me that if the speaker is designed for corner treatment, it should work the way you have it. Are they?

Again, great looking speakers.

JCD


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

To be honest, my corner speakers were built for cosmetic reasons. The xover is simply a 3rd order butterworth. I am going to do some tweeking when I get some test equipment, cause I really want to learn the ins and outs of true crossover design. Till then, I am really enjoying them. They sound really good to me. Thanks


----------



## shawnb (Jul 6, 2008)

BEAUTIFUL!!!I had the wife on my butt too.I was told I was allowed only 1 T36 so i bolted the 2 together,called it 1 and took the beatdown later.My cutout ended up 24"x72".


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I think they look nice...l/c/r blend with the TV


----------



## Bill Fitzmaurice (Jun 14, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> Wouldn't having a speaker mounted in a conner like this cause you all sorts of problems with reflection of the sound?
> 
> Very nice job with your setup and design.


I'd try those aimed upward at the ceiling, 4 to 6 inches away. Surround channels usually sound better with diffused imaging.


----------



## chopperguy99 (Jun 1, 2007)

I actually have a design for that already. I wish I would have went with that design, cause sometimes they are a bit localized.


----------



## Chris in Dallas (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd just like to also offer my congrats on building some really beautiful speakers.


----------



## stupify (Dec 19, 2007)

how heavy is that center?


----------

